# A rumour?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a so and so told me but there just might be a bit of truth in it

My maid has just told me that her friend was told by her employer that in January all domestic staff might be told to leave Egypt, her employer is the ambassador to a country.
I haven't heard anything although my boss is an Arab diplomat so it might just be for non Arab countries.


Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There may be a flare up of violence and clashes in the new year, as we approach the first anniversary of Jan 25. So, yep, I would not be surprised if embassies are putting contingency plans in place from now.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Our Filipina maid told us that her embassy contacted everyone about two weeks ago to compile a list in case of a need for evacuation. Apparently they want to avoid having people trapped like last time.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

As it's Egypt rules probably change by the day and this also depends on the person you deal with on the day and what mood they are in, or how close it is to home time...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Our Filipina maid told us that her embassy contacted everyone about two weeks ago to compile a list in case of a need for evacuation. Apparently they want to avoid having people trapped like last time.




Strange because I have been to the Philippine embassy with my maid at least 4 times in the past month, they have never contacted us.

I have to say the Philippine embassy were stars during the revolution, any national who wanted to go home, even if they did not hold their passport were offered a free flight.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My understanding is... Egypt will tell the foreign domestic staff to leave.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

And does your instincts suggest Egypt will offer only Egyptian women as replacements?

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> And does your instincts suggest Egypt will offer only Egyptian women as replacements?
> 
> Eco-Mariner.




Indeed and I really do understand why they would want to do so. Once Egypt learns that the best man for the job tends to be the way foreigners recruit will be the day pigs fly.


----------

